# Tintling



## preguntassueltas

Quiero saber el significado, no la traducción de la palabra tintling, el nombre en latin y en español los conozco, se trata de un hongo, pero me gusta conocer el significado de la palabra en alemán


----------



## sokol

Significá solo un hongo (en Latin: género Coprinus), y solamente un hongo - no hay otro significado.

El sustantivo es un composito del sustantivo "Tinte" (corto "Tint-", en compositos) = "tinta", y el sufixo "-ling" solo hay significado gramático (es un sufixo para formar sustantivos, pero no significa nada especial).


----------



## preguntassueltas

Gracias, me parece sin embargo que tiene el significado de tapa de tintero, por su traducción al inglès inckcap

Schoptintling es el coprinus comatus, en español matacandil. Creo que el nombre hace referencia a la forma un poco puntiaguda del hongo como la tapa de un tintero, tal vez recuerde los tinteros? Gracias de todas formas ha sido muy útil la explicación de tintling


----------



## sokol

No, no tiene - verdad, "Tinte" significa "tinta", pero "Tintling" no hay otra significado que el hongo.
(Tintera = Tintenfass; tapa de tintera = Deckel des Tintenfasses.


----------



## Geviert

Como ya se afirmó en el hilo anterior, si se desea saber el significado de una palabra, es necesario preguntar por su étimo, su eventual colocación lexical en el sistema y el contexto donde es usada.

El contexto y la colocación lexical (el "vocabulario") ya los sabes.

Posible étimo entonces:

_ tintling _= probablemente sea un compuesto de _tint(e)_+_ling_:

<in Zus. mit mask. Subst.; m. 1; meist abwertend>  (Bezeichnung von jmd. od. etwas mit einer bestimmten Eigenschaft,  Tätigkeit, eines Zustandes od. eines Geschehens) z.B. Rohling, Wüstling,  Eindringling, Schreiberling, Täufling.

De aquí deriva el sinónimo:

_Porzellantintling_.

 El étimo dice además (cfr. Kluge, Wharig): 

[< mhd. *schopf*; urspr. „geerntetes Laub- od. Getreidebüschel“, dann auf das menschl. Haupthaar übertragen]. El significado de _Tinte _(no tintero, que es _Tintenfass_) debería ser inmediato. 

Ahora ponemos las tres partes juntas y reflexionamos orgánicamente el sentido y obtenemos el "significado de la palabra". Si obviamente no basta, preguntamos puntualmente qué no nos basta.

¡saludos!


----------



## sokol

Geviert said:


> Posible étimo entonces:
> 
> _ tintling _= probablemente sea un compuesto de _tint(e)_+_ling_:


Si, por supuesto: es un compuesto, como he aclarado ahí.



Geviert said:


> <in Zus. mit mask. Subst.; m. 1; meist abwertend>  (Bezeichnung von jmd. od. etwas mit einer bestimmten Eigenschaft,  Tätigkeit, eines Zustandes od. eines Geschehens) z.B. Rohling, Wüstling,  Eindringling, Schreiberling, Täufling.


De donde? Fuente? El sustantivo "Tintling" _*no*_ hay ese sentido - a menos, no hay en alemán moderno.

Zur Verdeutlichung auf Deutsch, um nicht durch mein schlechtes Spanisch Missverständnisse zu verursachen: "Tintling" bedeutet definitiv *nicht* "Rohling, Wüstling, ..." oder irgendwas in dieser Art. In modernem Deutsch hat "Tintling" nur eine Bedeutung - den Pilz.

Wenn obiges ein Zitat von dir sein sollte, dann kann es entweder nur eine (sehr) alte Quelle sein - oder aber ein Fake.



Geviert said:


> De aquí deriva el sinónimo:
> 
> _Porzellantintling_.


Eso solamente es otro nombre para el hongo.



Geviert said:


> El étimo dice además (cfr. Kluge, Wharig):
> 
> [< mhd. *schopf*; urspr. „geerntetes Laub- od. Getreidebüschel“, dann auf das menschl. Haupthaar übertragen]. El significado de _Tinte _(no tintero, que es _Tintenfass_) debería ser inmediato.


La etimología de "-schopf" de verdad no es relevante para la question original (si "Tintling" hay otro sentido que el hongo).

Lo siento, pero por eso todo yo no entiendo que te gusta decir con eso: "Tintling" de verdad no hay otro sentido que el hongo, tu ne dices que hay, ¿no?

Ich bin mir jetzt wirklich nicht mehr sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe, aber du willst ja doch wohl nicht argumentieren, dass "Tintling" wirklich eine andere Bedeutung haben kann als die eines Namens für diese Pilzgattung, oder?

Und das ist doch, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, ja wohl die urpsrüngliche Frage?


----------



## Geviert

> De donde? Fuente?


Hier meine ich nur die Nachsilbe -_ling_.



> "el sufijo "-ling" solo hay significado gramático (es un sufijo para formar sustantivos, pero no significa nada especial).


Das ist m.E. falsch. Wie geschrieben, hat die Nachsilbe -_ling _eine Funktion und dadurch eine Bedeutung. Siehe Duden, 1998, S.522 u. S. 526,  Wahrig WB. Die Nachsilbe -_ling _ist eine erweiterte Form v. der Nachsilbe -_ing _(s. Kluge Etymol. W.). 



> Ich bin mir jetzt wirklich nicht mehr sicher, ob ich dich richtig  verstanden habe, aber du willst ja doch wohl nicht argumentieren, dass  "Tintling" wirklich eine andere Bedeutung haben kann als die eines  Namens für diese Pilzgattung, oder?


Nein. Ich wollte nur den Geist mit zusätzlichen Informationen erleuchtern, denn preguntassueltas stellt sich immer wieder dieselbe Frage mit anderen Wörtern und bleibt noch unzufrieden .  



> Und das ist doch, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, ja wohl die urpsrüngliche Frage?


Ich denke, es gibt hier keine ursprüngliche Frage als solche, sondern nur eine (wiederholte) Frage mit ausreichenden definitiven Antworten.


----------



## sokol

Geviert said:


> Das ist m.E. falsch. Wie geschrieben, hat die Nachsilbe -_ling _eine Funktion und dadurch eine Bedeutung. Siehe Duden, 1998, S.522 u. S. 526,  Wahrig WB. Die Nachsilbe -_ling _ist eine erweiterte Form v. der Nachsilbe -_ing _(s. Kluge Etymol. W.).


Naja, "-ling" (oder auch "-ing", gilt für beides) hat lediglich eine Bedeutung - es bezeichnet einen "Abkömmling", etwas "von etwas" (daher auch oft bei Ortsnamen). "Tintling" würde somit in etwa "von der Tinte her/der Tinte zugehörig" bedeuten.
Das empfinde ich als "grammatikalische" Bedeutung, es hat keine "Grundbedeutung" an sich, kein Denotat - für sich allein genommen bedeutet "-ling" nichts, die Nachsilbe allein sagt nichts über die Grundbedeutung aus (sondern hat nur kategorische Bedeutung - Kategorie = Zugehörigkeit, Abstammung, oder ähnlich).

Die angeführten Zitate kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, weil es viele Duden- und Wahrig-Ausgaben betrifft, spielt aber auch keine Rolle, da dort auch nicht viel anderes stehen wird.

Die Grundaussage ändert sich dadurch aber natürlich auch nicht; und was das Übrige betrifft - das ist dann ja wohl geklärt, da divergieren wir nicht.


----------



## ErOtto

sokol said:


> In modernem Deutsch hat "Tintling" nur eine Bedeutung - den Pilz.
> 
> Ich bin mir jetzt wirklich nicht mehr sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe, aber du willst ja doch wohl nicht argumentieren, dass "Tintling" wirklich eine andere Bedeutung haben kann als die eines Namens für diese Pilzgattung, oder?
> 
> Und das ist doch, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe, ja wohl die urpsrüngliche Frage?


 
Es geht eigentlich gar nicht darum. 
*preguntassueltas* möchte sich eigentlich nur eine "bildliche Vorstellung" der deutchen Bezeichnung machen... warum man den Pilz so und nicht anders genannt hat.

So in etwa wie hier oder hier oder hier erklärt.


----------

